# WIN XP porf Lizenz OEM



## knabi (23 April 2009)

Moin,
ich habe hier einen defekten DELL-PC (ca. 5-6 Jahre alt) mit einer XP prof Lizenz.
Frage: Darf ich die Lizenz rein rechtlich auf einem anderen Rechner nutzen? 
2. Frage: Bei einer Probeinstallation wird die Lizenznummer als "ungültig" kritisiert - wie kann ich die Lizenz aktivieren?

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Perfektionist (23 April 2009)

Auch wenn Microsoft das gerne anders hätte: in Deutschland ist das Betriebssystem nicht an den Rechner gekoppelt. Wenn der Rechner kaputt geht oder sonstwie ausser Dienst gestellt wird, darf man die Software auf einem anderen Rechner weiterverwenden.

Wegen Lizenznummer "ungültig": wirst Du bei der Installation überhaupt aufgefordert, den Schlüssel einzugeben?


----------



## knabi (23 April 2009)

Nee, die Lizenznummer muß nicht eingegeben werden. Aber: Bei der Aktivierung via Internet kommt diese Meldung.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Perfektionist (23 April 2009)

bei der Aktiviererei gibt es irgendwo einen Button, wo neuerdings irgendwas wie "neuen/anderen Lizenzkey eingeben" oder so ähnlich dransteht. Bei älteren Versionen ist da der Hinweis zu finden: "nur draufdrücken, wenn Sie vom Kundendienst aufgefordert werden" oder so ähnlich.

Also: den Lizenzkey-Aufkleber vom alten Rechner sichern (raussägen oder irgendwie) und diese Nummer dann beim/vorm Aktivieren eingeben.


PS: bin mir nicht sicher - kann sein, dass diese Eingabemöglichkeit nur besteht, wenn man die telefonische Aktivierung wählt.


----------



## knabi (23 April 2009)

"Raussägen" ist gut , die Dinger sind ja wirklich nicht wieder abzukriegen...
Na jut, werde ich probieren - bin gespannt. Danke!

Gruß

Holger


----------



## knabi (23 April 2009)

Dumm ist ja nur, daß man in die -an sich guten und ausgereiften- Dell-Gehäuse kein Standard-Mutterbrett reinbekommt. Die müssen immer Sonderlocken fahren :sb6: - nur keinen Standard einhalten...


----------



## andre (23 April 2009)

knabi schrieb:


> Nee, die Lizenznummer muß nicht eingegeben werden. Aber: Bei der Aktivierung via Internet kommt diese Meldung.


Hallo,
dieses Spiel hatte ich erst kürzlich. Habe mir bei ebay eine WinXP Prof. OEM-Lizenz gekauft (ursprünglich von DELL). Alles mit offizieller Rechnung, Aufkleber, ect.
Die erste Installation hat funktioniert, habe die telefonische Aktivierung gewählt. Leider mußte ich meinen Rechner erneut formatieren und alles neu installieren. Inzwischen hatte ich einiges an Hardware eingebaut. Selbst mit einer neu generierten Serien-Nr. ging nichts. Die Aktivierung schlug fehl, habe danach den Support kontaktiert, leider erfolglos. Der meinte, es darf auf einem Nachfolgerechner installiert werden, nur bei OEM-Software gibt es keine Unterstützung. Ich soll mich an den OEM-Vertrieb wenden. Super!
Glücklicherweise habe ich vom ebay-Händler einen neuen Aufkleber erhalten.

Gruß Andre


----------

